# R38 insulation in 2X6 joist.



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

You can if there's enough space above the joist. The batt can't get compressed.

You won't be able to find more than R-24 if you need 6" max thick.

You need foam, likely sprayed in layers to get even R30 with 6".


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Is this a ceiling with an open attic space above?
If so then r-19 would fill the cavity (R-23 if Roxul) and then another layer of r-19 perpendicular across the top of it.

What is the code requirement where you live?

Bud


----------

